# Two Rats Up For Adoption With 3 Foot Tall Cage Included



## Roth_Dawg (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 2 almost full grown rats up for adoption with 3 foot tall cage included.
I bought the 2 rats from Petco 1 year ago as pets when I was living in Maryland, but now I just moved to Oxnard, California not to long ago and the owner of the house that I had moved in with doesn't allow pets in the house. So I have to get rid of the little guys asap. One is black with white socks and white belly, the other is all white with red eyes. They are both males.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope you find a good home for your boys. It's funny..the description you gave sounds like my rats. Do they look like the rats in my signature pucture?


----------



## Roth_Dawg (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, they sure do. I just took pictures of them so I should have them up shortly.


----------

